# Tactics



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

Here are a few more:


Steering:
Have the students imagine that they are night-boarding but there are no lights to help them out. The only light they have is on their front knee and so they'll have to point it to where they want to go in order to get themselves down the mountain! (this one is a classic, but probably still one of the most effective IMO) it inadvertently gets torsional steering going.

Edging:
When teaching students how to carve for the first time, a good drill to get them to focus on the increased edging required and having them achieve it through angulation vs. inclination is to have them imagine their boots are full of water and through every turn they need to attempt to pour it out by using the ankles, knees and hips.

Pressure Control:
Nothing better than traverses through a mogul run in my opinion . Have them traverse through the moguls and make their turns on the groomed areas beside. Have them focus on absorbing with their knees and staying loose. (Safety is an obvious issue with this one!)


Is anybody actually getting any value out of these? Anybody wanting to share their favourite tactics? 

...Epic fail?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

max_tm said:


> ...Epic fail?


no looks nice , i'm going to take my exams for instructor , 
so topics like this are verry interesting for me
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

well this guy over here is getting use out of it. I mean the descriptions are giving me a different visualization of what is actually going on when you ride. It's also going to help me explain it to others, as I'm trying to teach some friends haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

That pole out the ass description really got me.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

idk if this is the right place to post this but here it goes:

I've been trying to practice my carving, but am having some difficulties linking from toeside turn back to a heelside turn. I get the sensation that the back toe edge just kinda digs in and won't come back up (if that's understandable). I link about 2 to 4 turns before I'll get snagged again and fall haha. I have a feeling it has a lot to do with the conditions I've been riding as wellt though. I ride the catskills mostly and for the most part the snow is hard packed. I'm sure that has a lot to do with it right?

Ive had my boots for 2 seasons now and they are getting loose do those footbed inserts work? or no


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

wow your vocabulary paints a very vivid picture, well done. I'm definitely going to remember the pole one :laugh:


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

@JohnnyBlaze: Maybe you're letting your weight shift too far to the rear and/or standing too tall at the end of the toeside turn?

I have some fat "superfeet" inserts and they work pretty well with my bone-skinny feet. I started by using those to replace the beds that came with the boots, then as the boots compressed I put the factory ones back in *under* the superfeet ones.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze, is your issue that you feel like your edge is stuck in the snow? You may not be extending out of your turn which would help a lot with unweighting your board into the next turn (I actually have some issues with this too if I'm not focusing on it). Once you've passed through the fall line you should start extending out of the turn.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

The Edging description in #1 is very useful. Thanks


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm glad of all the comments, thanks guys . Maybe I'll dig up a few more a little later, stay tuned!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds good keep em coming!!


----------

